# Zu dumm um zu Compilieren?!



## DiabloJulian (24. April 2011)

Guten Abend und frohe Ostern erstmal!

So habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte jetzt mit Java anfangen und habe mir das Buch "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" gekauft (besitze schon ein wenig Kenntnisse durch Greenfoot und BlueJ aus der Schule). Zusätzlich hab ich mir das jdk1.6.0_25 und den Java-Editor heruntergeladen und installiert. 
Jetzt gebe ich im Java-Editor einen Quellcode ein und möchte ihn compilieren, aber es erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Compiliere C:\Program Files (x86)\JavaEditor\Quadrat.java mit Java-Compiler
javac: file not found: Quadrat.java
Usage: javac <options> <source files>
use -help for a list of possible options
```

Habe mich jetzt auch durch diverse Seiten im Internet gewälzt und ich frage mich ob ich einfach zu blöd bin, um das Programm zu starten?


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2011)

Klopp die Datei mal nach C:/java oder einen anderen Ordner ohne Leerzeichen im Pfad.


----------



## Maxanier (24. April 2011)

Kann man den in dem Editor direkt  compilieren? Soweit ich weiß geht das bei java nur per cmd, vielleicht habe ich aber mir nur etwas falsch gemerkt oder es hat sich geändert.


----------



## DiabloJulian (24. April 2011)

Hey hab sie aufs Desktop verschoben und siehe da es klappt


----------



## mattinator (24. April 2011)

Am besten immer den kompletten Pfad des Java-Source-Files in Quotes angegeben, also z.B.:



> javac "C:\Program Files (x86)\JavaEditor\Quadrat.java"



Bei Dateinamen ohne Leerzeichen ist es nicht unbedingt erforderlich, schadet jedoch auch nichts.


----------

